# Norman ADBA Show 2011 !!!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Here they are........





































Rudy's Dooney

































Bahamutt99's Terra



















































More.......


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

bahamutt99's Terra


















a dog all the way from BC Canada


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

NICE Tri









Staffydaddy but not his dog









Missy, showed by APBTmom76









weight puller









Lady Rampages Jane 


























First and second place winners in 3 to 5 females




































Best in show class


















Best in show 18 to 24 mo female


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice pics!!! Looks like a decent turnout.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah it was a great show. It lasted til 11 pm the first night and nearly 9 on Sunday night. It was a long hot weekend!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice pics. Good to see some members and their dogs out and about.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I had so much fun meeting everyone from the forum, seeing people again that were at the last show and of course all the off forum people I met.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Good pictures.  I'll make a 2nd cut of mine tomorrow. I don't want to resize and crop 275 of them. 

Kudos to the 89er club. Nice show. Scott was a hilarious announcer, and it was nice to meet Stacia finally. And Oz, and Tye. And I met a lot of people whose names I didn't get, but still a good crowd. Learned a bit about ADBA weight pull and might try that. Next time I'll take Monday off so I don't have to haul tail on home on Sunday.

Terra took two 3rds and finished her CH title. She did nada in the CH class, but we'll be better prepared next time. If CH classes are always that big (22 dogs?) we'll have to up our game a bit I think.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

great pics


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeahhhh Scott and announcing...leaving the mike on all the time, and never knowing WHAT you will hear n the bathroom..lmao At least I didn't hear and cussing over the mike....but I'm sure it happened at some point..lol

It was great meeting you Lindsay! We didn't place this weekend, only showed 2, 1 in Judges choice, and weight pulled on Sunday..lol It was sooo busy for me on Saturday, and I was wipped out on Sunday!!

Thanks for the pictures of Ms. Jane Megan!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

:goodpost:


LadyRampage said:


> Yeahhhh Scott and announcing...leaving the mike on all the time, and never knowing WHAT you will hear n the bathroom..lmao At least I didn't hear and cussing over the mike....but I'm sure it happened at some point..lol
> 
> It was great meeting you Lindsay! We didn't place this weekend, only showed 2, 1 in Judges choice, and weight pulled on Sunday..lol It was sooo busy for me on Saturday, and I was wipped out on Sunday!!
> 
> Thanks for the pictures of Ms. Jane Megan!!


No prob! Thanks for letting me take her out to walk her.  I really liked her personality.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Some very nice looking dogs. Thanks for posting them up.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank ya Doug.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

First off i had a blast. It seemed like such a long weekend. Big thanks to both clubs that put this show on. Wish i could taken more pics though. 
So here is a couple of Dooeny. He Championed out in Kellyville where I put him on the weight pull track for the first time so We worked him for this show and he did great. He came home with a third (in weightpull) on Saturday and a first on Sunday. 
















A couple of nice little Jeep Redboy joko pups from Missouri.








My Buddy Jerod and his Dog Shank. A nice Ed Crenshaw Mayday mix. Who took a Best in show on Sat and a Best of Opposite on Sun. i will find better pic of him.








And here is our new pup. Osbond's Redemption aka Ready. 








This is Ready's older half brother and a little of what we are hoping she may turn out to be like, both in looks and in personality.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Here is a good picture of Shank.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Some good looking dogs  Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

Great pics.. and CONGRATULATIONS to ALL The Winners!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I thought it was a nice turn out and there was a lot of nice dogs out there.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

So you decided to call the pup Ready? That is a cool name. She was sooo stinking cute!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah I think thats going to be her name. My wife said unless she can think of something diffrent before we send her papers in. It is more for her, she showed her and that was the first time she had shown a dog. She had a blast.


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> My Buddy Jerod and his Dog Shank. A nice Ed Crenshaw Mayday mix. Who took a Best in show on Sat and a Best of Opposite on Sun. i will find better pic of him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shank beat out Preacher for best of show on sat, but losing a trophy to a nice guy with a real nice dog isnt that bad

and I like your new pup, but it must be hard with a new pup and new baby girl so We are still willing to take Rachel off your hands


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

^^ hahaha^^ It's not so bad. Plus we are planning on getting a pup from a planned breeding Jerod has. he would be breeding Shanks mom. To a dog along the same lines as his sire. So we will have are hands very full real soon. Preacher looked great. I think he is getting better every time i see him.
Plus she was so super good through the whole show I just hope when she gets to moving around she behaves as nicely.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome pics and congrats to everyone!
I love the dog from Canada.Would her one blue eye be considered a fault?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Awesome pics and congrats to everyone!
> I love the dog from Canada.Would her one blue eye be considered a fault?


I asked about that, I think I was talking to Stacia about it. Anyway, she said a fault is not a disqualification. And that many judges would still place the dog if everything else is in the right place.


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

The UKC standard list mismatched eye color or blue eyes as a major fault not a disqualification

ADBA states 2. Colors or color patterns known to be genetically linked to health problems will be considered a serious fault . Major faults:
merle color pattern, albinism(white dog with blue or pink eyes, pink nose, lips, no pigment present on pads, rims of eyes etc.)


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The dog that took 1st in the 3-5 females both shows on Saturday was a white bitch with blue eyes.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Not actually from that event, but resulting partly from it. 










Those are Terra's wins between March 2010 and last weekend. I promise I will have some pics later this week. Still recuperating.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> First off i had a blast. It seemed like such a long weekend. Big thanks to both clubs that put this show on. Wish i could taken more pics though.
> So here is a couple of Dooeny. He Championed out in Kellyville where I put him on the weight pull track for the first time so We worked him for this show and he did great. He came home with a third (in weightpull) on Saturday and a first on Sunday.
> And here is our new pup. Osbond's Redemption aka Ready.


Congrats YAY dooney! He is such a sexy boy :woof:

You got a pup from Dimikio! That is awesome I love what he has in his yard and can't wait to see you pup grow up.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes he has great dog. They are even better people. I had the honor of working one of his dogs for this show and that is what lead me to get this pup. They really are all around food dogs. She is put of Ch Bosely and Ransom.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I really wanted a bosley pup but I do not have room, I could take his whole yard! lol I am really sad they move to OK it was nice having them here.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah he has great dogs I love Bosely hope she comes out a little like her dad and I have always loved the sorrelles dogs. I think shew will fit in fine with us. Hopefully I can work with him more.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I wish I would have had more time to spend there. Sucks having to run back and forth and not get to enjoy what I wanted to see


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah I looked for.you when we were pulling for first place. Couldn't find you it was nice to meet you.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I was sooo happy they moved here..lol

That little pup acts alot like her mother, Ransom, but holy heck looks sooo much like Bossley!! She is going to be stunning!! I love her personality!! I know you will do great things with her!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

^^ Aw Thanks my wife had a blast it was her first time in the show ring. The pup is so awesome, the show was a blast. you guys did great. Hope to see ya'll soon.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

You going to NM Rudy?? I think that is the next show I'm going to try for


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thinking about it. I need to check, we haven't decided we may go to Colorado. I helped run that show last year and have a great place to stay. If we go to one we probably won't go to the other. If we go to NM we might hook up with you guys on the way.?.?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

NM might actually be the best for us.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Look forward to it!! I don't know if Scott will go this time, but I'll probably have my nephew with me....lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I am hoping that Terra can ride along to the NM show. Probably wont be with me, though. I got one more show planned this year and then I need to start sinking money into the rest of my life. LOL


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

These are awesome pics, I wish Missy's mom would post hers as well as Miss Loretta. It was a great show and Missy got a second on Sat and a third on Sun, for her 2nd show it was a great result and thank you Vonnie for letting me show her, I will see you all in NM, I'm stoked.

Rudy everytime I see Rachael she gets bigger, you and your wife have a gorgeous girl. And congrats on that pup from Dimikio, I got the pleasure of spending some time with him and his family that weekend, love those kids. 

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> These are awesome pics, I wish Missy's mom would post hers as well as Miss Loretta. It was a great show and Missy got a second on Sat and a third on Sun, for her 2nd show it was a great result and thank you Vonnie for letting me show her, I will see you all in NM, I'm stoked.
> 
> Rudy everytime I see Rachael she gets bigger, you and your wife have a gorgeous girl. And congrats on that pup from Dimikio, I got the pleasure of spending some time with him and his family that weekend, love those kids.
> 
> Congrats to all the winners


Yeah she gets bigger every day. She is pretty awesome. And The Damikio and his family are great. the kiddos are so cute too. Well Racheal might just be huge by the next time you see her I don;t think we will be making it to many more show till Nationals. My company is giving us some down time. So got to keep are emergency fund full just incase.  But Is is all good I hope to have Dooney and ready out there with all the best the ADBA has to offer in their best shape and Dooney should hopefully be pulling like a freight train by then.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha she's gonna be huge next time I see her, and I will see y'all at Nationals. And man Dooney rocks that track bro, he'll be awesome by Nationals, I'm excited will be my first time going to Nationals, lol. Haha I did Yani and Arianna's hair on Sunday morning, Mei-Ling had already left and Dimikio was doing it all, dogs, kids, the works so I helped out, Arianna loved her "mouse" ears, I always called them afro puffs, lmaoooo. Awesome kids.


----------

